# Color Mutant Alopecia



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm think Nora may have some alopecia going on. Over the past two weeks her puppy coat turned brittle and very thin. In some areas it is so thin that you can see her skin 

I feel so bad... Is this something she could maybe out grow...she is still in the middle of puppy uglies so that probably doesn't help either.

I didn't even think about Blue Chihuahuas having alopecia when I got her. But I have beeb reading on the web that it is commonly associated with the Blue coloring in chihuahuas.. I knew that other dogs like Weims and Dobermans got it.. but not chis.

Not that if I knew my decision would have changed (Nora is my sweetie).


I've been trying to find photos online to compare to her coat, but can't seem to find any good ones.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

There are so many reasons for hair loss. I would definitely have a Vet confirm the problem. Hope all is well with Nora.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

It sounds like the color mutant alopecia, but I am sure there are more than just that, that might cause the problem. I'm with Jerry's Mom... have a vet check. And good luck. One of my sisters blues has it and he's a wonderful little guy!


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Poor Nora, I hope its not Alopecia. 
I dont know much on the subject but I think a trip to the vet would definitely be best. 
xxx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Lin- is your sister's chi a long coat?

Do you have any photos by any chance.. just wondering what it looks like as an adult

I am almost certain it is alopecia.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Poor Nora 
please try not to worry just yet Cathryn, think a trip to the vets would be best xx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.. we shall see what Nora's furr has in store for her lol


----------



## LatinPrince (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you know your chi's background? Any idea if she comes from a blue x blue breed? That's when you can get into alot of trouble with Blues. Alot of unknowing breeders cross blue to blue making puppies with double ressesive Blue genes that are notorious for getting skin problems. I've bred many healthy Blues but you really have to be selective and know what your getting yourself into. I'd try to get more information about her background and submit this information to your vet.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Her mom was white with 2 blue patches on her head... dad was a chocolate tri color.

he may have had blue in his background


----------



## LatinPrince (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd take her to the vet and let the vet take some hair fibers for examination, if it doesn't conclude anything try asking for a skin biopsy, it's a pretty simply procedure done under local anesthetic and will help determine exactly what her problem could be. I'll link some information on colour dilution alopecia.

http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/dermatology/colour dilution alopecia.htm


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay. when my dexter was a couple months old and was due for his last puppy shot he already had a ald spot going on. we took him to the vet. when i mentioned alopecia they didnt even know what it was. they thought he had mange so they scraped a sample but he came out negative. they gave me a reference to a hair specialist for animals but i never got back to them as i know they cost a fortune. so i left it as is. then he started balding a little on his head. and then after a couple months passed he started balding more and more the spots grew...ive tried having him on halo oil as i thought it would help but the only thing that helped was to get his rough spots more smooth. if u see in a couple of my recent pics like the "table fun" one u can see the balding


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks pig- and everyone else for advice.

Her half brother (owned by my friend) just went through the same thing... he had really thin fur like nora's and you could see his skin.

His fur eventually just grew in thicker... crossing my fingers hers will too!

I know it's not a parasite.. shes not itching at all.. plus I went to school for vet tech and i know what to look for with all that kind of stuff.

I was just not familiar with the genetic alopecia.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmm your welcome but mine wasnt much advice sorry. i just had to say blues are rare here so these vets dont know anything..they immediately think its a parasite lol! its good that you know what to look for though woohoo!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think your suspicions are correct. I think it IS alopecia due to her color. I havent' studied the genetics of it, but I have seen many many blue dogs who have had it. It can range from just a thinner coat, all the way to complete baldness. No amount of coat conditioners, special diets, oils or topicals will make a difference if it is alopecia. Kind of like a man going bald. You can slow it down with certain treatments, but if you are genetically programmed to be bald - you will be. 

There's a beautiful blue dog here that was pictured getting his SS gifts and he is almost completely bald. Can't think of who he belong to, but maybe they will chime in on here and post some info, their experiences, etc.

Brodysmom


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya I don't like rushing to the vets because they test for everything at once.. sometimes even if u know it's not the problem.. you know what i mean.

If she had mange or something she would be ITCHING like craaazzzyyyy. Thats a masty parasite there .. and shes not.

I think I am just going to give it a little time.. and see what happens. She hasn't changed at all- same perky happy pup. If it worsesn though I will for surely take her in.

My sister is actually a practicing Veterinary Technician.. so I am going to have her keep an eye on it... me on the other hand still in school  can't wait to actually get out there and practice this summer!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Brodysmom.. I really think it may be alopecia..it what she has firs the description dead on..plus she is blue


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

brodysmom i think your thinking of the chi "harry" i forgot who the owner is to as she's not a everyday poster LOL  i like how you said "programmed" LOL! anywho


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pidge, do you have any close up pics of Dexter's areas of thinning hair so Catalat could see what it looks like and compare Nora to him? That might help!  And of course I ALWAYS love seeing pics of Dexter. 

Brodysmom


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Personally, since she's going through her puppy uglies I wouldn't jump to conclusions. Some long coat Chi's go through a MAJOR change during that time. Maribelle was one who did. She was near bare on her chest/neck & all under her tummy. I could literally pull her puppy coat out...I used to "roll" her with the lint remover papers & I think her entire puppy coat was gone in 2 weeks time. I'll post a pic of her at her "shortest" coat. LOL But you could literally see her new coat coming in since it was a completely different color & much brighter than her puppy coat.

How old is Nora anyway? Here was Maribelle when she was going through the "puppy uglies" - see how thin her neck hair was? You can't really tell but you could totally see her skin.


----------



## chimama2 (Oct 30, 2009)

i am having same problem with my 9 week old pup. taking to the vet tuesday. she is scratchinig so much.skin is very dry, i rubbed a lil olive iol on her belly, what can i do for her dry skin? thanx


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

O my goodness Maribelle is soooo precious!!! I wouldn't have recognized her though LOL... her coat is so fluffy and long now. Nora is 5 months old.. how old is Maribelle here?

I am hoping someday Nora's will be too!

chimama2- sorry to hear, i hope your baby gets better soon. thankfully Nora isn't itching or scratching more than a normal dog would


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am sorry to tell you but you might wind up with a hairless chihuahua but they are the cutest little things here is a pic of my hairless chi Harry.







There is not anything you can do.But they are healthy you just have to make sure you don't keep her in the sun to much if you do put sunscreen or a shirt on.Don't worry she want grow out of it but it want matter she will be cute as a button any way.I would like to see some pics of her up close if you don't mind.
Here is another pic just let me know if you want some more pics








This what my breeder has on it.
Color Mutant Alopecia (Blue Syndrome): Dry, thin, brittle hair over the body, giving a mothe-eaten look. Papules
and pustules appear on involved skin. Has a genetic basis in blue- and fawn-colored Dobermans. Can affect
other breeds.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, she's totally changed since a pup. I think she was right around 4 months in the picture because she still had some puppy fuzz on her. Here she was at 5 months...you can actually see the pink of her skin on her neck in this one...but by this photo she had started growing in her adult coat. It was still very very short & thin though...

(I actually have a series of pics I put together showing the difference in her coat...that's why the "5 months" in the pic  )









And for the fun of it...here she was at 2 months. Her color totally changed from a wee pup!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Bless little Harry.. he is as cute as a button!! 

Maribelle is super gorgeous... and really has changed a lot! Great photos BTW you have a true talent

Thanks for everyones thoughts and advice... I really appreciate it


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

catalat said:


> Lin- is your sister's chi a long coat?
> 
> Do you have any photos by any chance.. just wondering what it looks like as an adult
> 
> I am almost certain it is alopecia.


Sorry I took so long to answer. No, Kipper is a short coat. I think I might have a pic of him on a disk, but if I do he will most likely have a shirt or sweater on to keep him warm. He's really a little baldy and the rescue said to keep clothes on him most of the time so he doesn't get too cold. Off subject just a bit: He won and "Best Dressed Dog" contest one time for his motorcycle jacket.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww he sounds super sweet


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Pidge, do you have any close up pics of Dexter's areas of thinning hair so Catalat could see what it looks like and compare Nora to him? That might help!  And of course I ALWAYS love seeing pics of Dexter.
> 
> Brodysmom


lol brodysmom. i think this pic is the best. although u've probably already seen it 








poor dexter


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Pig- That is EXACTLY how Nora's back hair is right now.. except it is shorter obviously because she still has to grow her adult coat!

Thanks for that photo- it really helped


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay! lets hope noras fur grows in  i still love my boy the same even if he looks like an old man haha


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ivy has alopecia, but it only on her chest and neck under her chin. She has thick hair on her back and tail. The top of her neck is furry, but just underneath is bald.Your dog doesn't have to have the blue gene to get it, but it is more common with the blue gene. 

Lori


----------



## paisley (Aug 20, 2010)

There is no known cure for CDA. All you can do is treat the symptoms. Shampoo once weekly with a gentle detergent and moisturizer. Usually the animal does not itch unless an infection were to occur. It is not just a disease for blues. Choc dilutes, fawns, extreme red dilutes can acquire CDA. Black and tans can be carriers as well. i.e. BrDdl(at/at) Black and Tan carrying choc. and dilute with CDA attached. CDA actually comes in on the A lotus Aw wild-- Ag and attaches to the d lotus. Ddl carrier-- dl slightly affected--dldl greatly affected. Never allow this dog to enter into your breeding program. This disease is cosmetic and is on a cellular level. Spay/ Neuter-- ENJOY! Paisley's MOM


----------



## paisley (Aug 20, 2010)

Maya is beautiful. I love the brindles. Paisley's MOM


----------

